# Portrait of child



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Just finished a portrait of a child. 
Feedback appreciated.
(bit fuzzy due to terrible camera)


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Sarah, welcome to the forums...very nicely done. Although there is nothing you can do about it now but the eyes are a bit off, the one to the left is a bit to high and is slightly bigger than it should be. When I do my portraits I always make the eyes bigger in every subject, about 5 to 6% bigger. Very nicely rendered other than the eye...I would not try to fix it if I was you though it stands as a very nice piece as it is.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi George. When you look at the actual drawing in real life, it looks alot better and it doesn't look squinted. But I can see one eye is slightly more bigger than the other. I find it hard to draw eyes and shape them exactly the same. Thank you for your feedback, I much appreciated it. I will continue to draw portraits and use your advice about making the eyes bigger. Thanks again


----------



## jbundtzen (Mar 9, 2013)

eyes are a little off and the midline curves slightly as you go from nose to mouth to chin. but overall it is lovely, very striking and a work to be proud of.


----------

